#ubuntu-ports 2007-02-05
<Dvalin> fabbione: pingpongdingdong
<Dvalin> hpt366 status? :o)
<fabbione> Dvalin: i dunno.. had no time to look at it
<Dvalin> okay
#ubuntu-ports 2009-02-02
<axisys> anyone here successfully installed ubuntu on t1000 ? It is failing during disk detect http://pastebin.com/d734c098b 
<axisys> i am using this http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/hardy-updates/main/installer-sparc/current/images/sparc64/netboot/2.6/boot.img to install
<axisys> i poweroff and poweron like ivoks suggested and also auto-boot set to false
<axisys> is there anything i can do from shell before asking it to detect disk.. since that is where it bombs out?
<axisys> fdisk -l shows no disk
<axisys> i know i have two disks in it and an older OS is running off of that
<axisys> do I have to modprobe any qlogic driver or something to be able to see the disks?
<axisys> here is the dmesg .. but it does not show any disk
<axisys> http://pastebin.com/d556212eb
#ubuntu-ports 2009-02-03
<axisys> still looking for some help on this 
<axisys> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6668647
<axisys> ubuntu installation bombs out during disk detection on t1000
#ubuntu-ports 2009-02-04
 * lamont wonders if there would be any tears if intrepid were the last hppa release
<jbailey> lamont, I thought we'd said that Hardy was going to be the last one?
<jbailey> You hunted through the logs and figured out that the only people using it were you, doko and elmo or some such like that.
<lamont> well, I was gonna go look... I should really do so
<lamont> I'm 99% sure that's the case - ish
<jbailey> lamont, I'd suggest just not building the next release and doing it if someone bitches.
<jbailey> It's been pretty solidly just building without intervention AFAICT.
<lamont> jbailey: except for the kernel falling over and screaming on a far to regular basis
<lamont> kernel, libc, or someone
<jbailey> lamont, Well, sure.
<jbailey> But I think upstream kernel needs regular beatings.
<lamont> wee
<lamont> wow.
<jbailey> ?
<lamont> AR, AU, BE, BR, CA, CH, DE, DK. ES. EU, FI, FR, GB, GR, IN, IT, JP, MX, NL, NZ, PL, PT, RU, SE, TH, US
<jbailey> For hppa?
<lamont> 307 unique IP addresses
<jbailey> Can you see what release they're pulling?
<lamont> er 370 IPs, 99 of them from "Sunnyvale, CA"
<lamont> I blame ggg
<lamont> and google
<jbailey> Bwahahah
<jbailey> Probably. =)
<lamont> jbailey: grabbing the full lines this pass..
<lamont> 1.7M lines matching binary-hppa/Packages
<lamont> jbailey: so, 173 unique non-DC IPs in have fetched hardy-security/main hppa bits...  I'm thinking that's in the "near-zero" category
<jbailey> lamont, Anything more recent than Hardy?
<lamont> so the grep takes a little while to run, just for the record
<jbailey> lamont, You work for elmo now, you're *supposed* to ignore perfectly legitamite requests and questions.
<lamont> AM AU BE CA DE DK ES EU FI FR GB IT JP NL PL US ZA
<lamont> 74 unique IP for intrepid
<lamont> and I'm betting most of those are mirrors
<jbailey> Yeah, probably.
<lamont> so I figure I'll draft something, bounce it off you and a couple others, then we'll spam it out and wait for the comments
<jbailey> Subject: HPPA end-of-life
<lamont> Subject: hppa-ubuntu end-of-life
<jbailey> Alles Lookenspeepers!  If you find yourself knowing where that came from, you probably have used an HPPA machine at some point.  The community for HPPA is, at this point, near non-existent, so the maintainers have decided to retire it as of the last release.
<lamont> kthxbye
<jbailey> Please remember that HPPA Intrepid will continue to receive security updates until Mumble, and the Hardy release will continue to receive them until mumble.
<jbailey> Or until the hardware falls over dead.
<lamont> well, actually, ports is not supported other than best-effort
<jbailey> IT's not supported, but it does get the fixes.
<lamont> yeah
<lamont> OTOH, last week, linux-hppa32 was uninstallable, which made the reinstall of an hppa box with hardy rather, uh, painful
<lamont> because playing installer is _SO_ much fun
<jbailey> Well, that's why I'd mention the hardware falling over dead.
<jbailey> As in, no effort will be made to reinstall buildds and whatnot that fail.
#ubuntu-ports 2010-02-12
<TheMuso> lamont: I thought davis failed with karmic...
<lamont> TheMuso: exactly
<lamont> OTOH, neither adare nor royal has yet, in my attempts to reproduce the OOPS in hopes of getting it fixed in lucid...
<lamont> so, it's davis' turn
<TheMuso> heh ok
